# pic of girlies pumpkin prezzie from Ration1802



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thankies so much to Ration1802 for the awesome hammock.
My girlies LOVE it!!!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG those are the cutest pics and the funniest captions! Did you say Ration1802 made that? I WANT ONE! Do you know how she made it? My girls would absolutley LOVE one for Easter, No they absolutly NEED one for Easter!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL Glad they like it! Great pics. Beautiful girls too

Rattieluver, if PM me, I'll show you how to make one or if you want see if I can get one out to you before easter


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah she made it by hand... tis awesome.... no idea how she made it... im TOTALLY useless at stuff like that, cant even sew a button on..lol.
i imagine she gonna get LOADS of pms..lol


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

Lol, thats so funny. what photo shop?


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

Lol, thats so funny. what photo shop?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i want one too, but i suck at sewing so ah well, it'd be chewed in like 2 minutes anyways :roll: 

those are pretty much the cutest/funniest pics/caps ever


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

burrow8 said:


> Lol, thats so funny. what photo shop?


Paintshop pro... cant get the hang of photoshop. Gave up onthat after half hour.lol


Well the girlies had such a cuddly snuggly night, so much that the little beggers wouldnt even come out of it to see me this morning!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww what a lovely prezzie for the girls!!

That really does look like something ratties would love. 

Nice work Ration!!!


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

Show me how to make one, I love to sew im a fashion major! My rats need at least one for easter!


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

LAWL. Too cute.


----------

